# messy crap behind drywall in bathroom



## escoleone (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the subject line says it all lol;
The following are two pictures of the speckled green/brown mess that was behind my shower wall. It was only in this one area. I'm wondering if it's some kind of mold or mildew. Someone told me it is cockroach poop but I hope that is just crazy talk..... what is this strange stuff and how should i clean it (bleach??)

These are two pictures of the speckled green/brown mess that was behind my shower wall. 


_-2 threads on same issue merged_


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like bug excrement.
Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep-sure does look like bug poo.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

YEP! bug crapolla


----------



## escoleone (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll try not to think about a bug doing all of this to my wall. Can this create problems (attract more insects, grow into something, rot the wood, etc.) if it isn't cleaned?? Should I just ignore it?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You want to live there with bug crap on the wall???:huh::huh:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

escoleone said:


> Should I just ignore it?


That's just crazy talk! 

I would want to know what kind of insects caused the mess and what I could do to eliminate them for good. 

Then I would clean and disinfect what I could, then remove any contaminated material that can't be cleaned (since it's all exposed now anyway) and replace it with new material.


----------



## redrover (Oct 24, 2009)

I will guess cockroach also however, my understanding is the worst stuff is vomit. They do like warm moist places and that looks well lived in. If you are the only the owner and had no roach problem….location seems insect. I expect you can scrape some up and take to a home extension service to identify and help with the remedy.
I’d look hard for some kind of chewing damage evidence and/or something introduced to lure such concentration, perhaps left behind when building or maybe crept in?

Probably I’d scrape the drywall, gently for any lumpy stuff, never going to clean it all off and vacuum well. Scrub the wood with pine sol or such. Then Lysol spray (avoid soaking the drywall) let dry, repeat several times. Then liberally dust everywhere I could with boric acid before closing it up.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I might suggest to consult with an experienced externinator to find out what it is and any mitigation that should be done to prevent reoccurance.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Vinegar is a good cleaner for wood surfaces - it kills off mold, bacteria and mildew and dries out the wood a tad, preventing problems due to excessive moisture hanging around if you close the wall up soon.

Odds are this isn't the only area with the ick - so it's likely not necessary to leave it exposed to address the infestation, if it's still going on.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

OP, perhaps moderators can move this to pest control area where
some exterminators contribute.

I know this or ( I would bet big money $ 2-3 dollars at least) that the pic you posted is roach something... might not be poop... maybe vomit as others advised or residue from exoskeletal changes... etc... might even be the remains of a battlefield.

when I have run into this on projects inside the wall... scrape it , brush it, sweep up the mess, and take some spray paint and cover it. and move on... 

In FL I consider it good practice to treat any open wall cavity with Timbor* (wet spray) or ( dry powder) boric acid. We have lots of creepy crawly things.


----------

